# Wish me luck - going to the vets :(



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I'm off to vets at 12:30 with my eldest Budgie, Jerry.

I noticed lastnight that she was sat funny, and when I looked, she was holding her left foot up, and it was swollen at the joint  she can hardly put weight on it, and when she was moving around the cage on the bars, she fell to the floor because she couldn't grip the bar properly 

She's about 10 years old (maybe even older) so I don't think it's looking good for her 

I've found a small box and put holes in it, as the proper bird box we had, Harley (the younger Budgie) destroyed it by biting it. But she's not used to being held, and she's going to stress like mad when I had to get her out and put her in there... plus there's the travelling to vets... just hope she'll be ok...

I just hope it's not something serious like a broken foot, as I'm not sure there's anything that can be done


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

awwww

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good luck, I hope it's nothing too bad and something can be done Let us know what happens.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Not good news. She's broken her leg. :frown2: Vet reccomended rest... and hope that it heals by its self, only problem is, she wont rest!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

oh bless i'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I know the vet has said a broken leg, but swelling around the joints in the foot can also be a sign of bumble foot. A condition that older birds can suffer from due to lack of exercise in the feet. Varying perch widths can help prevent this.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I know the vet has said a broken leg, but swelling around the joints in the foot can also be a sign of bumble foot. A condition that older birds can suffer from due to lack of exercise in the feet. Varying perch widths can help prevent this.


Someone did say that because she can grip a little, then maybe the bone isn't broken, maybe sprained or like you said. I'm hoping this is true. They do have a variety of perches in the cage but I'm going to go on a trip to [email protected] and see if they do any different ones, thanks hun


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, I hope she recovers soon.

Did they not xray the leg though, how can they be certain it's broken? Also if it's broked it should be in some kind of splint so it heals correctly? I would also be worried as to what caused her leg to break? 

Did you take her to an avian vet?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope she recovers soon.
> 
> Did they not xray the leg though, how can they be certain it's broken? Also if it's broked it should be in some kind of splint so it heals correctly? I would also be worried as to what caused her leg to break?
> 
> Did you take her to an avian vet?


No, I can't find an avian vet in my area, so I took her to a normal one.

He mentioned that they could x-ray but advised against it as she's very old and probably wouldn't come back out of the anesthetic (sp?) thats when he said to see how she goes, and if not, then take her back and they'll go from there.

I don't know how she broke it, she was fine Sunday afternoon, and when I came back home Sunday night that's when she was sat funny and I realised her leg looked swollen. The vet said she could have cought it and tried to pull free and that's when it happened.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I would recommend you go onto the Budgerigars Budgies & Keeping Budgies - Budgerigar Breeders'Archive forum, they have some very expert budgie people that could probably give you some really good advice.

It does seem strange that she would have broked her leg?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Freebird said:


> I would recommend you go onto the Budgerigars Budgies & Keeping Budgies - Budgerigar Breeders'Archive forum, they have some very expert budgie people that could probably give you some really good advice.
> 
> It does seem strange that she would have broked her leg?


Thanks for that, I will sign up to it 

Yeah I'm not sure how she would have, she's been in that cage for years and nothing's ever happened... but I dunno... here's a picture of her, it's not very clear but you can see how she's shifting her weight and it's swollen... poor girl


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh dear that's not good , It looks like she needs some sort of support (splint) on the leg.

I would recommend removing all her perches and put everything on the floor so she doesn't make it worse, then it will give her leg a chance to heal, if this is indeed what it is. It might just be dislocated even 

They will have a very good idea on the other forum and probably tell you to do the same as me regard to her perches, until her leg improves.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Oh dear that's not good , It looks like she needs some sort of support (splint) on the leg.
> 
> I would recommend removing all her perches and put everything on the floor so she doesn't make it worse, then it will give her leg a chance to heal, if this is indeed what it is. It might just be dislocated even
> 
> ...


I removed all the perches but she just wont stay on the floor. She clings to the bars, ends up falling or sliding down them, but then just trys to climb back up again and she tired herself out so much, I relented and put 2 perches back in 

I wonder if I could maybe put cardboard around the bars, so she can't climb? 

I also put an old oven glove in, attached it to the sides so it acts as a hammock... lol she's been using it, and that way it's kinda like she's on a floor enviroment, flat etc...

EDIT: I just went to sign up to that forum... and I'm already a member!! LOL that's the site I'm on, silly me. It's been a long week lol...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh bless her, how is she today?

If she won't sit on the floor it sounds like you've done the right thing, id just keep any perches in the cage quite low. 

I was looking for you post of the budgeridgar's site yesterday too?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Oh bless her, how is she today?
> 
> If she won't sit on the floor it sounds like you've done the right thing, id just keep any perches in the cage quite low.
> 
> I was looking for you post of the budgeridgar's site yesterday too?


Yeah they are as low as she'll sit on them, any lower and she wont entertain them  high maintance budgie lol. 
She's been ok today thanks, not as stressed, I went upto her and she chirped and she's been chirping to my other Budgie too.

My user name on that site is the same as it is on here


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have just got online again after a long break from the computer, how is she today? Hope she if getting back to her normal self


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got online again after a long break from the computer, how is she today? Hope she if getting back to her normal self


Hi, hope your doing ok? 

Thanks. She's doing a little better, she isn't holding her foot up asmuch but it seems to be her long toe that's the problem... Vet said it could take over a month for it to heal though, bless her.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so glad she seems to be getting better, I'm suprised the vet said it could take a month though, birds tend to heal much quicker than most animals especially the wings, due the bones being quite hollow which is what makes birds so like weight and adapted to flying.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Freebird said:


> I'm so glad she seems to be getting better, I'm suprised the vet said it could take a month though, birds tend to heal much quicker than most animals especially the wings, due the bones being quite hollow which is what makes birds so like weight and adapted to flying.


Really? Oh well I hope it doesn't take that long then  do you think I should keep her seperated from the other one, for deffinate? At the minute their side by side in their own cages... but I'm just worried incase my other one bullies her and possibly makes her leg weaker or something once it's healed. He is abit of a bully with her.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure, I think id try and keep them together and just keep an eye on them, it could stress her out not being with her friend .

What did they say on the Budgie forum? I never did see your post, i'm also know as Freebird on that site ;o).

I have to ask as well, so what Harley do you ride? I ride a 1200 Suzuki Bandit, my friend Kath has a 850cc Sportster


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Freebird said:


> I'm not sure, I think id try and keep them together and just keep an eye on them, it could stress her out not being with her friend .
> 
> What did they say on the Budgie forum? I never did see your post, i'm also know as Freebird on that site ;o).
> 
> I have to ask as well, so what Harley do you ride? I ride a 1200 Suzuki Bandit, my friend Kath has a 850cc Sportster


I've had to put her into the spare bedroom away from my other budgie  as she seems more stressed at being next to him, but not being able to get into his cage... she was going mad, she has settled down now thankfully. I feel like a mean mummy  lol but I think it's for the best, want her to heal a.s.a.p and she wont if she keeps climbing the bars to get to Harley! (the other bird lol)

The other site just said to make her rest, do what I'm doing basically and to get her to an avian vet, but I've had trouble finding one here.

Unfortunately I dont own a Harley!! I wish!! lol! My friend has one, hoping to go on his soon  oooh I like Suzuki's! I'm bike mad  lol


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think there are any avian vets in Yorkshire, on PL the guys in yorkshire tend to use Matt Brash in Poklington if it helps?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Just found this too.

Avian and Exotic Clinic 
c/o Shearbridge Veterinary Centre 
2 Legrams Lane 
Bradford 
West Yorkshire 
BD7 1ND 

Telephone number for appointments: 01535 605033


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Pocklington is sort of near, but not near enough without transport  and the other is too far away, but thank you for helping


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Just in case you manage to get a lift here is the website for the one in Pocklington. I have been warned they are quite expensive though.

Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinic, York - Our Surgeries

Good luck!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Any updates on Jerry? I hope he is feeling much better now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Any updates on Jerry? I hope he is feeling much better now.


She's alot better now, the foot doesn't look so angry (red & puffy) anymore, it's still not right, she has her off days - but not as bad as she was, thank you


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

That's great news!


----------

